# Wie Füll- oder Einstellungsebene nur auf eine Gruppe beziehen?



## Fleck06 (24. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

wisst ihr wie ich eine Füll- oder Einstellungsebene auschließlich auf eine Gruppe beziehe, sodass die Einstellung nur in der Gruppe gilt?

thx!


----------



## oscarr (24. April 2006)

Soweit ich weiss kann man mit PS7 keine Einstellungebenen auf Ebenensätze zuweisen. Bin nicht sicher was sich in CS und CS2 da getan hat. Glaube da war was in der Art.

Also Einstellungsebene gelten ja immer für alle Unterliegenden Ebenen. Das kannst Du einschränken mit einer Maske auf der Einstellungsbene. Oder aber wenn Du gezielt nur eine Ebene ansprechen willst und alle anderen die weiter unten liegen nicht von der Einstellungsbene betroffen sein sollen dann kannst Du die Einstelllungsebene mit der direk darunterligenden mittel STRG+G gruppieren. Jetzt wirkt diese nur noch auf die Unterstrichenen Ebene. Das ganze sollte auch bei mehere Verbundenen Ebnenen gehen (SChlosssymbol). Ob das in Deinem Fall funktioniert das weiss ich leider nicht.


----------

